# Playing with Headlights...



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

Not sure I like it.. some will.. Some won't... Take a look...
























This was done with a neon glow wire and 12v transformer... Wish I could make it white... I think it would do better... The blue is the natural color of the wire when energized....
Gary M


----------



## AIRider (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (Gary Miyakawa)*

KEEEEEEEEEEEEP IT , loooooooooooks awsome man , could you do this for a jetta and golf too .


----------



## SkyBug (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (Gary Miyakawa)*

Hi, Gary!
Any chance you could share with us how you did that - I have a cameo blue (vapour blue in the US) bug, and that would look awesome!
Cheers!








--------------------------------------------------------
*SKYBUG*: Y2K Cameo Blue 2.0 Bug with 19" Polished Wheels, Beetle Cup Spoiler, Front Splitter, BUG Plate, BIG Install, Superchip, 75hp Nitrous, APC Clear Lights, Deitrich Wide Arch Rear, Relocated rear indicators, Billet Ariel.
*BRITBUG*: 2001 Black 1.6 Bug with Red Interior, Blacked Out Windows, CD Changer and US Spec Badges.


----------



## Gina (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (Gary Miyakawa)*

Very cool! You have to let us know how you did that and where you got the materials!!!! 







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EDM (Sep 5, 2000)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (Gina)*

Looks like the BMW 5 series headlights.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (Cosmic VR6)*

So it will work....I was thinking of this for my Jetta with dual rounds, but I wwas afraid the neon wire would be so bright the ehtire housing would glow and the outer ring would not be distinct like a 5 series BMW. Nice work....








Sean


----------



## Gina (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (SkyBug)*

Found this on Ebay, not sure if this is the same stuff that Gary used. Looks similar though








Link---> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/aw-c...&item=597925508


----------



## 1.8t (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (Gina)*

These are Angel Eyes on my M5. It would be cool if we can find lights similar to these! The blue lights look a little too disco for me. Although other kids might like them.
Oak










[Modified by 1.8t, 9:21 AM 11-22-2001]


----------



## Gina (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (1.8t)*

This is where Gary got the lights from... http://www.glowire.com


----------



## wonderspark (Jul 9, 1999)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (Gary Miyakawa)*

That is pretty damn cool looking! I blacked out my light housing (joey's $2 mod) and I bet it would look pretty cool, blacked out, neon-ed in yellow.... hmm.
Very cool idea!


----------



## whatavw (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (wonderspark)*

how did u black out your lights can you let me know!
and were these glow things hard to dooo?


----------



## whatavw (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (whatavw)*

i think that would realy cool in the day , and if you have you drl it would be awsome! i think it has this cool look to it and you would probably be on of the firsts!!!!!!
you could make money doin that you know i would pay 60 canadain dollor for someone to install something like that~


----------



## Numbersix (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (whatavw)*

Only thing I might add is that in some areas its illegal for passenger cars to have blue lights displayed--they are reserved for emergency vehicles.


----------



## badbugg (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (SeattleGLI)*

is there a link for the joe $2 mod?


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (SeattleGLI)*

Actually, I read the Georgia code (Your state might be different) and it only references "FLASHING" blue (or green) lights... It appears (I might have missed something) that a solid blue light might not be illegal... It was very clear in the code that flashing is a no no... 
Gary M


----------



## gb3ty7 (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (Gary Miyakawa)*

is the wire inside of the lamp-housing or isit wedged between the housing and the gasket?


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (gb3ty7)*

It was inside the lamp housing on the "sticky" sealer...
Gary M


----------



## stuex (Feb 18, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (Gary Miyakawa)*

Gary
To "finish" this mod, I wonder if you can glue a silver coloured tube to the bottom of the reflector and run the glowire through that, so unless you look carefully, you'd only be able to see the blue ring and not the lead running to it. Know what I mean?


----------



## Gary Miyakawa (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (stuex)*

Stuex,
You could certainly do that... but just as easily, you could drill a small whole in the "ring" area and feed it thru.. What I took pictures of was more a "proof of concept" than true installation... I didn't want to do any drilling unless it worked out and was good looking.. As for the driver, I suspect you could "install" it on the back side of of the light itself. It's about a 1" cube.... You could wire it to the low beam and it would be totally self contained within the headlight unit...
If you decide to do this, PLEASE take pictures and post them... I want to see what others have done..
Thanks,
Gary M


----------



## weissguy (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (Gary Miyakawa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]*Playing with Headlights...*[HR][/HR]​








Gary, please. Keep your fantasies to yourself. It has nothing to do with Beetles.


----------



## whatavw (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (weissguy)*

can u post a pic of what it looks like on the car!!!!!


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (Gary Miyakawa)*

whenever i see a post lookin for opinions (seems like yours did) i dont even read what anyone wrote so as to help keep my opinion kleen....damn boy i like that s*^& a LOT....keep it!!!


----------



## whatavw (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: Playing with Headlights... (98vwgti)*

i want that done to my beetle!!!!(its broke) the vw canada guy is goin to look at it today to make sure that it was the garges fault and i think * please god* they are going to replace my engine , because it was there fault and all i am not sure if it going to be new or used but as long as it has less km or the same i am ok with it but asssssss sooooooooooon as i get my car back i want to do it!!! my beetle is blue too you see i think it would look awsome!


----------

